# Everything that's wrong with your favorite videogame



## HungryForCereal (Jun 6, 2016)

ill start

Breath of Fire 3:
- In the desert area, the directions the game gives you for bonus rewards are actually wrong, and there is no way of knowing this
- Peco takes the entire game to actually be on the same level as the rest of your party
- The dialogue is a bit flaky (though nowhere near as bad as Breath of Fire 2's awful translation, as much as I love that game)
- In the last dungeon you suddenly have to level-grind all of a sudden for about 10 levels, even though this was never really needed before
- I found the immunisations shop literally useless unless you do quite a bit of extra preparation
- I WANT TEEPO BACK
- Ryu's dream in the beginning of the game is foreshadowing something right at the end of the game...but it takes so long to get to that point, that by the time you get there you've forgotten all about it. I only ever realised it by replaying the game almost immediately afterwards
- The boiler puzzle in the lighthouse. If you waste too much chrysm in failing the puzzle, the game forces you to go back to town and buy some more. No way round it
- That subquest where the only possible way of proceeding is by making a very specific meal for the leader of a village. (I always got this completely correct each time, but if you didn't know how to do it perfectly then it would be really difficult)
- Getting rare fish in general. I've wasted hours on that fishing mini-game and never quite got the hang of it
- The desert. Just because
- Emitai's sob story. The first few times I played through this game, I was legitimately upset that you were forced to beat him and that his daughter was going to die slowly from her illness. Read the walkthrough and WHAT. Also, there's no way of knowing this if you don't talk to them after the match!
- Seven minute unskippable cutscene just before the final boss
- Did I mention Teepo? Well, I want him back. He was one of the best things that ever happened to my party set-up, and the game took him away from me. It's a harsh, cruel, dragon-filled world out there.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 6, 2016)

snoozit said:


> ill start
> 
> Breath of Fire 3:
> -Lots and lots of flaws.



Even with all this it's still your favorite game?

I'll post a few of mine then:

*Super Metroid*
Tbh, this game is pretty much perfect but I would've liked it to be a little longer and more challenging.

*Secret of Mana*
Ok, now whe're talking. My biggest gripe here is that Square forgot (?) to put the final sword orb in the game thus making it impossible to obtain the final sword, the Mana Sword. It is, however, possible to get it from glitching in a way that almost makes you think it was intended that way, BUT, that only works on the 60hz versions of the game, which sucks if you're european like me since we always got the 50hz versions. To this day I've never been able to get the final sword on the actual SNES-cartridge.

Also, don't get me started on the AI of your companions. They always get stuck in walls and voids or where ever they can.

And another thing that may not be as bad as the missing sword orb but quite annoying still is that you need to plan ahead if you want to max out your weapon skills to 8.99. Once you've reached L. 99 and gotten L. 8.00 on all the weapons you can no longer gain weapon exp. Not a big deal since it doesn't make an actual difference but if you're like me and want to max out every single stat, then it can become a bit of a headache.

Might post a few more later.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 6, 2016)

*Dark Souls 3*

Where oh where do I begin. -Cracks knuckles-


The game is really short comparatively for a souls game. On Dark Souls 1 and 2 it took me around 50+ hours to beat it on my first playthrough and I was deliberately trying to finish the game as fast as possible. Dark Souls 3 only took me around 25 and I was taking my sweet time to do everything else I possibly could. It's almost like From is relying on the DLC to make it a full game.

They pretty much ignored all of the good things Dark Souls 2 added to the game and went for straight up fanservice about DS1 by not only adding a lot of familiar stuff - but also using a modified version of the first game's engine which makes a lot of mechanics such as backstepping utterly useless because it doesn't have i-frames like DS2.

In previous souls games you can take a hit while swinging your weapon and keep going if you're wearing heavy enough armor. This was determined by a stat called _poise._ Poise is still in the game, and you get more of it for wearing heavy armor, but it doesn't do anything anymore. This means if you're swinging a really really slow and heavy weapon, unless the weapon has hyper armor built into it, you're only going to get staggered out of it by a pinprick.

This is even more ridiculous when you consider there's a ring in the game that increases your poise. Which means it's an essentially useless ring.

What's even worse is that means the PVP meta has now currently become straight-sword dominated because all it takes is one swing to stagger someone. This is further irritated by the fact that straight swords have twice their visible range for whatever reason, take 1/2 the stamina of a greatsword, and still do the same damage as one too.

Some of the covenants flat out just don't work for some people. It's a lottery, too, meaning if you play the game you have a fairly decent chance of being permanently barred from some of the game's content.

Much like poise, the defensive stats of your character do practically nothing. Meaning any points put into vitality for heavier armor is utterly and completely worthless because points you put into just raising your health are 3x more effective. The only use the vitality stat has anymore is for making your character look cool but all of the best looking armor in the game are lightweight.  



Despite all of that I still love the game. It just seems like it was rushed out of the door.




*League of Legends*

-The community


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 6, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> *League of Legends*
> -The community



LOL

I'll do one

*Donkey Kong 64*
- Beaver Bother
- 101%ing does not include collecting all the bananas :c
- The final bossfight is _way_ too long because of all the cutscenes.  It's a 10 minute+ fight done at its fastest.
That's a lot, knowing any% WR is sub 27 minutes.
I love this bossfight, but the unskippable cutscenes are too much.
- You have to beat DK Arcade twice to even beat the game _normally_.  I never got to beat the game because of this until recently.
- Beaver Bother

I can't think of any other flaws right now, other than another beaver bother, but if I were to do a list of things I _love_ about this game, it would be too long to even make a proper tl;dr.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 6, 2016)

EarthBound:
-This game is pretty much already awesome but the final boss was challenging, until Pokey left... Giygas himself is a pushover if you know what to do and I just wish that it was a bit harder.
-The grinding to level up certain party members (I'm looking at you, Poo...)
-In the beginning of the game, it's nearly impossible to get through because you have almost no money and only one revive ability which makes is extremely hard to heal, which makes it extremely hard to get through, until you get Paula who can just stock up on Horns of Life in Saturn Valley.

Mother 3
-You literally cannot beat certain bosses (Oh So Snake, Jealous Base, Masked Man) without being EXTREMELY over leveled for where you're at or using a bunch of bottle rocked, or PK Ground in the Masked Man's case, which requires Kumatora to be level 60, and you normally fight the Masked Man at around level 45-50.

Super Mario RPG-
-I literally can't think of anything besides Geno's Woods and the fetch quest for all the plant materials to get the Lazy Shell, but it isn't very annoying or off putting.

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
-This game can get VERY old quite fast.
-I feel that the first Animal Crossing game was the best, and New Leaf really only captured a portion of what made it great.
-This game was much more centered around design instead of just living your life day-by-day.
-I WANT THE NES GAMES BACK!!! I know it's not gonna happen because of the virtual console but that doesn't change the fct that I WANT THE NES GAMES BACK!!!


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 6, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> -snip-


I never had trouble with the bosses on Mother 3, personally, and I don't think I grinded at all.  Then again, it's been a few years, and I only remember the Masked Man fight vaguely.  I plan on replaying it after I beat Earthbound.
I found Earthbound a lot harder than Mother 3 actually.  I actually ended up grinding very often.


----------



## Zane (Jun 6, 2016)

I'd have to replay Tales of Symphonia again to gripe about it properly but the one thing that always bothers me is there's no way to keep both Kratos and Zelos in your party. I know it technically makes sense because they have the exact same moves as each other but still. To this day I wish there was a way to boot out Regal and keep Kratos (because the only way you _can_ get him back involves killing Zelos /spoiler/ and it's terrible and it doesn't change Kratos' ending at all so it's pointless)



LethalLulu said:


> *Donkey Kong 64*
> - Beaver Bother



the minigame of my nightmares. I can't believe there's two barrels with Beaver Bother in them both in the same level like lol


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 6, 2016)

Zane said:


> I'd have to replay Tales of Symphonia again to gripe about it properly but the one thing that always bothers me is there's no way to keep both Kratos and Zelos in your party. I know it technically makes sense because they have the exact same moves as each other but still. To this day I wish there was a way to boot out Regal and keep Kratos (because the only way you _can_ get him back involves killing Zelos /spoiler/ and it's terrible and it doesn't change Kratos' ending at all so it's pointless)



I recently tried to replay Tales of Symphonia after playing a lot of Vesperia and it was really really off-putting how bad the controls felt by comparison.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 6, 2016)

Zane said:


> the minigame of my nightmares. I can't believe there's two barrels with Beaver Bother in them both in the same level like lol



Literally.  There's extensive guides for it for people who want to speedrun dk64.  I think that speaks for itself.
I was told by another runner that I should prepare for beaver bother by getting my favorite stuffed animals and assuming the fetal position.


----------



## Skylanx (Jun 6, 2016)

Jade Empire: 
-weapon styles cost focus.okay, do they do more damage? No? Okay. Oh, you're saying they *ALSO* cant hurt certain enemies? Okay, what good are they? I like my staff,but you're telling me I can rarely and when I do it won't really be much better than if I used my fists? You sir, are a jerk. *goes back to using staff anyway*
-sword style is literally the deadliest there is, and its nigh-impossible to dodge in time if you're in range. Vs staff, you can sidestep, sword is like *whoosh* ouch! *whoosh* and half of my health us gone.
-the most fun martial styles don't come around untill really late game where its like...well great, I got to enjoy that style for all five fights after I got it, thanks. 
-closed fist options are just....way too mustache-twirly-evil.


----------



## Cress (Jun 7, 2016)

*Wind Waker:* (I'll judge the HD version since it fixed most problems with the original)

-The great sea can feel empty at times.

-The bonus charts from the reefs (Octo Chart, Island/Sea Hearts Chart, those charts) don't show your progress. So if I killed the Big Octo at Tingle Island, it won't be crossed off of the chart so I have no clue if I already beat it. This is especially annoying with the Pieces of Heart. OKAY I LNOW THERE'S 9 OF THEM ON WINDFALL, BUT DO I HAVE ALL OF THEM, ONLY 7, *I NEED ANSWERS!* And they crossed off the Triforce charts/pieces you got on the IN-credible chart, so why didn't they do this for the others?

-Can I replay bosses like in Ocarina of Time 3D k thx

-(This is a complaint about the GC version) but why didn't they make the Tingle Tuner more interesting? All you could do with it was throw bombs (which were usually used as a troll move by player 2), and give Link red/green/blue potions. Why not more interesting things like make Link run faster, double damage (without needing Grandma's Soup), freezing enemies, just something that Link couldn't already do?


*Super Mario Galaxy:*

-Why add Fast Foe comets if you're only going to use them twice smh

-"Luigi mode" was way too similar to "Mario mode."  The only changes were a few lines of dialogue and Cosmic Clone comets were slightly more challenging (but they were still exactly the same, you just had to beat it faster).

I could probably think of more for both if I bothered to.


----------



## Ayaya (Jun 7, 2016)

*Legend of Mana*

Battle gameplay is pretty bad. You'll spend most of you time in battles trying to move your character around slowly and then getting at the right position to hit your enemy. Also, if you can't predict where your enemies will be, you'll likely waste special moves/magic because their range is limited, I ended up equipping moves that has a big range because of this. 
The ending was pretty underwhelming. The fairy story arc is kind of bad. 
It is SO EASY to lock yourself out of a quest, or some quests are tricky to trigger without a guide in hand. You also have to do quests in certain order or you'll miss some because of it.

Despite all the flaws listed, Legend of Mana is still a GREAT game. The music, the art, and the characters makes up for it. Please play my favorite game of all time.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

Pretty much any Pok?mon game, "gotta catch 'em all":

- Hassle pretty much everyone online to get a complete dex, or before internet was a thing on the games; run around irl or buy used game and consoles to trade over lol


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 7, 2016)

*The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask*

-I 100%'ed it and I don't have any complaints lol. this game is a gem.

*Fire Emblem: Awakening*

-THE GRINDING. some of the optional quests and paralogues require much higher level units than the main story ever gives you, so you have to spend hours grinding. Unlocking all those supports by grinding helps with the tedium, but not by much.
-All of the children characters are extremely underleveled, meaning you don't even get to use them in the main story or you spend even more time grinding.
-Despite loving the character Lucina, I never used her in the main story because of how underleveled she came in.
-Cordelia and Chrom not having supports is total bull****.
-The characters that can only support Robin are total bull and a waste of good character development. Are you telling me Tiki can't support with Nowi, and Yen'fay can't with Say'ri? total crap.
-Having Emmeryn a DLC character, even if she's lost her memory, completely invalidates her sacrifice and makes the emotional story feel pointless.
-While we're on the topic of DLC, we never got Mustafa, the only enemy who actually wanted to join us, but we got Aversa, Gangrel and Walhart. absolutely ridiculous.
-Phila's character wasn't developed enough and I didn't feel sad at all when she died. She basically just kept screwing up and did little else.
-The bonus box teams are OP and allow you to get infinite amounts of powerful items.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 7, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> *Fire Emblem: Awakening*
> 
> -THE GRINDING. some of the optional quests and paralogues require much higher level units than the main story ever gives you, so you have to spend hours grinding. Unlocking all those supports by grinding helps with the tedium, but not by much.
> -All of the children characters are extremely underleveled, meaning you don't even get to use them in the main story or you spend even more time grinding.
> ...




My biggest gripe with the game was that sometimes in the later parts of the game, you could be mid-mission, doing fantastically, and then suddenly without any warning enemy reinforcements would spawn right next to one of your low health units and instakill them before you could act appropriately.


----------



## ellarella (Jun 7, 2016)

*Planescape: Torment*


worse combat than its Infinity Engine predecessors
the introduction sequence at the morgue is far too long and far too uninspired for such a great game
hearing "UPDATED MY JOURNAL" everytime you come across new information gets really grating


----------



## Bowie (Jun 7, 2016)

My favourite game of all-time is Sonic Adventure, and my only real compliant would be that it's not lively enough. The environments are really fantastic and the texturing is beautiful, but there's not a lot of life. Little things like the trees swaying or more people walking around would really brighten things up. I also feel like it would've been awesome if you could randomly encounter the other characters doing the things you'll have to do when you play as them. This really only happens in the cutscenes.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 7, 2016)

*Fable 3:*
- Story and plot was too short.
- The free roam after the ending is boring if you didn't have enough money to save a majority of the citizens of Albion (I am yet to see if it's any different if I was able to afford to save most of Albion).
- Wasn't the best game in the Fable series (but I couldn't really care).

*Bully:*
- Is old, like pushing 10 years in September or something.
- Story was somewhat too quick.
- There should have been a few more side missions involving the school more.
- There should've been at least a couple more classes to attend as well.
- Needs a sequel.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 9, 2016)

*Tomb Raider 3: Adventures of Lara Croft (ps1 version):*
- the game was really criticized for it's unforgiving difficulty, for example the very first level in the game has all sorts of one hit kill traps like spikes, boulders, piranhas, trap rooms, quick sand..it also has deadly animals (tigers) that can kill you in 2 hits and no you don't have infinite lives, you actually have to collect save crystals yourself, something you don't see nowadays. while I actually love the game for it's challenging, trial and error nature it's understandable that this installment might've turned off many gamers including tomb raider fans.

- both camera and lara's controls feel awkward and outdated (lara moves in a robotic manner) and the requirement for precise timing while doing jumps and reacting to the different kind of obstacles the levels might offer. the game was released in 1989 and many games back then suffered for those kinds of issues so gamers could adapt to it but it's very outdated for today's standards as some people nowadays would call the game unplayable..

- besides lara's controls we are offered to use a different variety of vehicles to use (quad bike, kayak, mine cart..) and almost all of them have god awful controls that are so bad they made me throw my controller or turn of the game many times especially the kayak..oh god

- the game suffers from odd level designs (I kind of love it for it though) compared to the other installment of this franchise and there are some parts that feel broken and others feel out of place that they don't make much sense. a level called Lud's Gate is the best example for this, oh god that underwater puzzle...

- the bosses, while I like them almost all of them play very unfairly because most of them can kill you in one hit unless you use that specific weapon or method in which the game doesn't give you a hint and/or when you figure it out you'd be already dead. those boss battles require a lot of patience and perfect timing to dodge/shoot just like most of the game.

- lighting, this is the biggest issue for me (it was actually fixed in the pc version), the game is VERY dark! and while you can have a source of light (matches I believe) they are very limited and don't light much of the area so you'll be using multiples in one area. hell, even if you set both the game and tv brightness to 100 it's still very dark in enclosed places including full dungeons/temples and you'll be spending a lot of time in such areas.

- nevada! it's one of the 5 areas you visit in the game (besides lara's house) and unlike the other areas this one comes out as odd and a bit annoying (really annoying). what I mean is, you start the game with india and after you complete it you get to choose between three different areas and nevada is one of them, this is that unless you choose nevada first you're in for a big loss because at one point in that area you get captured and loose most of the items you collected (medipacks, ammo..) permanently so if you went for this area last you've pretty much wasted so much precious time collecting those things...
also this area is oddly shorter than the other areas in the game because there's no boss level! it really feels as if the level existed once then got cut for whatever reason but I've always found that quite bothersome because the game features area 51 and you get to see aliens (well, dead ones) and a ****ing ufo that is much larger from the inside!


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 9, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> *League of Legends*
> 
> -The community





LethalLulu said:


> *Donkey Kong 64*
> - Beaver Bother



You two win the thread.


Alright, wait. I got one.


*Fallout 3, NV, and 4*

- Bethesda made them.

srsly.

Even aside from the usual - quests breaking, dialogue breaking, getting stuck in a rock you can't teleport out of and needing to reload a save from 3 hours ago, being unable to progress something because an NPC died or got lost or just fell off the map entirely, needing to restart the game entirely because an NPC you need _now_ seemed to have died forever ago.

Fallout 4, especially, has brought a new complaint to the table:

The VATS for unarmed/melee.

90% of my VATS attacks just get cancelled because the enemy isn't standing in the _perfect_ spot. Or because the enemy flew across the map while it was trying to load up VATS. This seems to be more prominent in the Far Harbor dlc, and I blame the terrain + Bethesda's incompetency for that.. but even in the base game, the thing I was trying to hit would teleport 10 feet away the instant I tried to hit them in VATS.

I'm level 64 and I've put a lot into Agility and Luck, and their, uh, "skill trees" for VATS crits. But it's like my irl luck isn't high enough to actually utilize it.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jun 9, 2016)

*Shovel Knight*

- the fact that there are people out there who have some sort of video game console that you can play this game on and have not played it. Shovel Knight is amazing, end of story.

*Super Mario 64 (either the DS enhanced port or the N64 original)*

- Wing Mario Over the Rainbow's red coin mission. That stage is really, really hard.
- Luigi's backflip in the DS port is a little broken, and missions can be completed much more easily playing as him.
- Wario in the DS port is really slow and can barely jump, making him pretty difficult and not entertaining to play as.

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf*

- I don't have many people I can streetpass with, so I don't know if I'll be able to unlock even the bronze badge for streetpassing, which is the only category I do not have any degree of badge for.
- villagers can park their houses over paths or in a place that destroys rare hybrid flowers.
- there is nothing that tracks your progress so you can see how close you are to unlocking another badge. It would just be a really nice, convenient feature.
- Phyllis.

*The Legendary Starfy*

- the fact that hardly anyone has played it (at least in North America) and it's a pretty obscure DS title, from what I can tell. 

*Mario Kart 7*

- blue shells.
- Daisy.
- the possibility of not getting a perfect rating, even if you place first in all the tracks, due to various driving difficulties and obstacles.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jun 9, 2016)

*Super Mario Sunshine*

the final boss of any game shouldn't be that easy
MOTHERFLIPPIN' LILY PAD SHINE
blue coins??
lazy plot holes

*Dragon Age: Origins*

no option to completely not show hats/helmets and 100% of them look ridiculous
the outcome after defeating the final boss can glitch and ignore choices you made/people you had killed off are treated like they're alive
the combat could have been better, seeing as how it did get better in the sequels

*Paper Mario (N64)*

I genuinely cannot think of anything???
sometimes the party members glitch a bit in following you but like that's it


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 12, 2016)

Dark Souls 3 (makes me wanna pull my hair out from the stress it gives me)
Tutorial boss at the very beginning of the game, died twice to defeated it
Takes a long time to download especially for a ps4 when you're wanting to play the game right then and there
Only can use three phantoms for the game if you got the right stuff for it (hate it so far) 
Invasion Trolls are irritating when they invade your game-play when you are trying to chill with one of your friends.
Over Powered bosses make it really at and unfair advantage to take one on at the same time, even trying to stab the monsters from behind is also the hardest so far..
An the game glitches half the time you play it through.
(Only got it cause a friend on psn begged me to get this game so we could play together.)

Terraria
At the beginning the game seriously bites you in the balls, Cheap deaths, What seems like bottomless pits,. You can completely bob over important things on your first playthrough. Like how to make potions that give you important buffs.
To get the best items in the game you have to grind like a mofo. Example Ankh sheild, you need Twenty different debuff items that are pretty rare. A sheild that has a 0,5 out of 500 to spawn in an underground chest. A Nazar that has a 1% drop from 4 enemies that are a ***** to find. Armor polish that drops from an enemy who is a ****ing tank with no matter what weapon you use and he's a ***** to find. I could go on for a long time. But I wont. But I could.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 12, 2016)

snoozit said:


> Dark Souls 3 (makes me wanna pull my hair out from the stress it gives me)
> Tutorial boss at the very beginning of the game, died twice to defeated it
> Takes a long time to download especially for a ps4 when you're wanting to play the game right then and there
> Only can use three phantoms for the game if you got the right stuff for it (hate it so far)
> ...




See I have the opposite opinion. I think they made the coop too overpowered with respects to the invaders - but then again that's coming from one of those invaders


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 12, 2016)

snoozit said:


> Dark Souls 3 (makes me wanna pull my hair out from the stress it gives me)
> Tutorial boss at the very beginning of the game, died twice to defeated it
> Takes a long time to download especially for a ps4 when you're wanting to play the game right then and there
> Only can use three phantoms for the game if you got the right stuff for it (hate it so far)
> ...



What do you mean by "over-powered"? Truthfully, I find all the bosses bar two (Nameless Dingaling and the **** who is the Soul of Cinder) fair and easy. I agree with Zephyr in the fact that Co-operation was a bit OP - I don't think it's that bad though.

What do you mean by Invasion trolls too? If you mean killing you, that's just their job.

Oh boy though, I REALLY agree with you on the Terraria stuff. 



_Bloodborne_

I personally think there's too many healing flasks (It especially ****s you over in PvP, because you literally sit there with your opponent constantly healing, and nobody dies)

PvP system's absolute **** (Bar THREE areas, you can only invade people with a summon, and ring your PvP bell (Which drags you out of your world to be an invader anyway - so it's unlikely to do that).)

Game gets very dry after a bit. (Except the DLC, that's the best content in any game imo)

There's one boss that's really OP. You haven't seen Overpowered until you see Rom-the-****ing-Vacuous-Spider. She's got 12-20 crazy high-damage spiders (Will literally one-shot a character with lower HP) with quick attacks, and there's three bouts of them during the fight. Arena's cool asf though, it's a large, moon-lit lake.

The early parts of the game (Pre-Bloodmoon, and excluding Gascoigne, Eileen and being remotely near the Make-Contact gesture) aren't too good in my personal opinion, because of how dry it gets. I mentioned this earier, but the early-game suffers from it like crazy.

The Executioner's Helmet doesn't make a clanging noise when it bumps against ladders

Orphan of Kos (who beats the living **** out of you with his mother's infested placenta) is a *******. This isn't a complaint really, but OH MY GOD do I have a personal grudge.


----------



## NearMiss (Jun 13, 2016)

League of Legends:
- Does not have a good system to remake a game. I know that Riot is working on a system, but it has taken a good amount of time. I have played many games where a player is AFK/DC from the start and we are forced to play a 4v5 (While we win some games, it's usually a surrender at 20 minutes). 
- The lack of item diversity. I understand that are clear buildpaths for champions, but I feel like that there can be a little bit more optimal and viable buildpaths for champions.
- Not really the game's fault, but just the toxic community.
This being said, I have played League for over 4 years and do not intend to leave anytime soon, love the game.

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
I have just recently picked up this game and am loving every second of it. There are just a few things that make it a little frustrating
- The lack of controlling where/when a new villager moves in. There is no good way to control where a villager moves. You can sort of control it with plot resetting, but it's still a random process.
- I do not have a lot of people to play with, thus my exeprience is hindered a little. 

Destiny:
I've played this game since day 1, and have been playing it since.
- Just the usual complaint about the RNG factor of the game. The drops and loot one recieves from the raids/strikes/etc are random, therefoe it's difficult to get to the max light level of 335. However, Bungie has improved this drastically, so it's not much of a big complaint as it use to be.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Xenoblade chronicles

-cap at 99 when I'm used to stuff being 100 the cap
- so much to think about the combination
- the final super boss (you gotta be joking level 120, good thing it's optional)
- some of the achievement ( >_> I'm looking at you "defeat a level 10 higher with the character your using)
-  the big level 96 trex that can see you anytime
- spike attacks
- aura seal of the telethia
- some annoying fights (I'm looking at you lorithia "you pay for your insolence" every f****ng time)

Ehh that it for me


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 14, 2016)

The World Ends With You:
- No one calls attention to the Secret Reports author's crimes throughout the game.
- We never get to see how Shiki and Eri made up.
- We never find out exactly what happened to Sota and Nao.
- Everything surrounding Joshua is still a mystery and Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance only made matters worse.
- There's still no sequel.


----------



## Waveshine (Jun 14, 2016)

Wadanohara and the Great Blue Sea:
-It's mainly based on storyline than gameplay
-It may look cute, but once you're deep enough into the game, you'll soon regret life choices
-Sal is trash
-Enemies are too easy


----------



## korumi (Jun 14, 2016)

Pokemon (DS games)
-the fact that there were so many things to do over wifi that you can't do anymore
-the fact that they took away the trainer centers where you could go and do all those things over wifi

Pokemon (3DS)
- where the heck is my poketch
- no underground??? so many possibilities to use that??????
- lack of a place similar to those in d/p/p where you could play minigames with others
- the random trade option you get to trade pokemon blindly and there's a 80/50 chance you'll get a zig/pooch
- x and y were RIDICULOUSLY easy to beat. especially with the EXP share.  
- the gts. enough said.

Animal Crossing New Leaf
- they got rid of the flea market 
- WHERE IS SERENA
- redd and katrina should've both had shops, not one or the other
- rip wisp
- celeste being reduced to a gift-shop merchant rather than letting you make your own constellations, which was a pretty cool thing in wild world


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jun 19, 2016)

TERA: I cant think of anything..... too awesome... execpt it costs money to get awesome things and that is basically it.... the story, graphics, music, characters, everything about TERA is awesome


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 19, 2016)

nothing, its literally perfect ))

aka persona 4 golden


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 30, 2016)

Mayor Kera said:


> *The Legendary Starfy*
> 
> - the fact that hardly anyone has played it (at least in North America) and it's a pretty obscure DS title, from what I can tell.



Great! You played my favorite game!!

Now, on to the subject at hoof.

-The final boss is hard (that's more of a general problem, I have faster game-reflexes than most people, meaning I can BUTTON MASH, BUTTON MASH faster than most people).
-The fact that all main bosses are refightable even after you beat the game kinda takes away from the fact that the three rogues you encounter a lot were never really bad after all.
-Nintendo stole from Game Freak by calling the eponymous character's sister Starly (the name of a tiny grey bird), which Game Freak has gotten back at by calling a doofy dragon Drampa (the name of what happens when Bunston turns into a dragon with Starfy in tow).
-This game caused me to hate rock, paper, scissors.
-YouTube semi-sensation MasaeAnela has problems with not playing this game.
-As a result, my Human AU fanfic with her in the mix is stuck at the prologue for a bit.


----------



## noxephi (Jun 30, 2016)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky
-the dungeons feel really dull in terms of design, tending to lack points of interest or vibrant color schemes (with the exception of some of the main story dungeons with destinations such as Crystal Cave's Crystal Crossing area)
-The dungeons can get a little repetitive because they all play the same with the main difference being the types of pokemon you encountered. 
-Same with a lot of the missions you do. They don't get much variety outside of escorting, search and rescue, item search, item deliver, and outlaw catching until you reach post-game where you start getting missions like treasure hunting and finding secret floors.
-Bosses that spike in difficulty compared to the rest of the dungeon. It's not as bad in t/d/s as it was in red/blue because the game at least heals you before you begin the fight contrary to red/blue which left you in whatever condition you were in the floor prior, but they were still way more powerful than you to the point that grinding doesn't help you much. Some of the earlier bosses like Drowzee aren't too bad, but once you get further it's virtually impossible to beat any boss without the use of items (minus orbs because they become unusable in boss fights) and you almost always have to carry reviver seeds. The damage output of bosses is brutal. (I'm looking at you, Primal Dialga's Roar of Time.)
-You could recruit pokemon from dungeons to join your team, but they become hard to maintain. There are large portions of the main story where you aren't able to take teammates other than your partner, so after you've gone and leveled up during the quest, you end up leaving your teammates in the dust and need to grind them to catch up... and by the time you have, you've reached another story section that doesn't allow teammates. They fixed this in later installations by making it so that teammates on the bench gain a portion of the exp the dungeon-goers do,  at least.
-Speaking of teammates, the AI was frustrating sometimes. It was annoying with your teammates at first, although you have a little more ability to tweak that by altering some of that AI in the options section. It was mainly terrible with escort missions or quests where members were added on. Your extra member would always seem to put themselves in the most dangerous position.
-MONSTER HOUSES. Need I say more?
-The lookalike items. It was upsetting to go eat an oran berry when your health was low only to find out it was an oren berry and then immediately faint. 
-It takes a really long time to evolve. You can't evolve teammates until after the main story, and you can't evolve yourself or your partner until after the post-story.
-Two of the special episodes, "Bidoof's Wish" and "Today's Oh My Gosh!" feel like poorly written fanfiction in the midst of the rest of the game's story. You can skip them and not miss much for doing so. The rest of the special episodes actually shed light on characters that you want to know more about and a few even reveal more little bits of the universe, but these two felt out of place.

To be honest, I don't have much else to criticize! Sky was basically the polished version of Time/Darkness, so it fixed a lot of issues that existed in its predecessors and added more content that answered a lot of questions and added plenty of challenge and post-game content on top of what already existed. I also have zero complaints about the characters, story, and music. The game was really good in covering things and didn't leave too much to wonder about, especially with the addition of the special episodes. The pacing was really good and it had a reasonable difficulty curve that didn't put you through hours of grinding, but plenty of challenge dungeons exist if you want to test your skills. I've got my gripes with the gameplay, but there's a reason it's remained unswayed as my favorite game for years. Seriously, go play it. The story is really good you will not regret it


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 2, 2016)

Yoshi's Woolly World

-Not all Amiibos work with it (Pokemon and Animal Crossing series are notable offenders).
-The special stages are pretty hard, flower-wise or not.
-The early-game transformation sections are required to progress.
-Some of the music in this game sucks (especially the Yarn Yoshi Takes Shape one).
-The Free Bonus comes randomly and wears off once you finish a stage, so use it wisely.
-The Boss Rush mode is too fast for my comfort.
-Some of the best music comes too rarely.
-The final boss is easy enough so that you don't get to enjoy his kick-flank theme that much.
-Big Montgomery and Knotwing the Koopa are the only two minibosses in the game.
-You have to hit somebody with yarn to be able to register them in the Rogues Gallery.
-There's only really enough support for up to two people.
-The game was delayed for a few months so as to promise for better sales.
-Every Yoshi functions identically.
-The Miiverse Stamps are there to taunt me, as I got Console-Banned from Miiverse.
-There aren't any YTPMVs of any of the game's soundtrack.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 2, 2016)

ignore


----------



## misakixx (Jul 3, 2016)

*.*

in the last of us there was a puddle that gave the wrong reflection cuz it was between some brick walls and it gave a reflection of skyscrapers but for the rest everything was flawless. in ni no kuni the grinding part was way too long and to get a few items for a trophy was a pain in the ass. mirrors edge was way too short. skyrim had several problems like suddenly crashing and needing to start my ps3 again.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jul 3, 2016)

Got more!

*Dungeon of the Endless*

- Tutorial is severely lacking

- This is more of a personal gripe than a proper issue, but unlocking the other characters is more of RNG (finding them) rather than skill.

- Most of the attacks on your crystal aren't even a threat, just a minor annoyance as you send Quickster Mcgee over to kick their asses and head back to their normal duties.


*Oldschool Runescape*

-Ridiculously grindy

-Personal thing, but the chatheads are repulsive.

- Less story-driven quests than RS3

- If Emily can have a notebook, why can't I have one?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 3, 2016)

*Prison Architect:*

Getting rid of contraband in your prison is exceedingly difficult. I have dogs at all zones that produce smelly contraband. I have metal detectors practically everywhere. I have visitation behind windows instead of at tables. I have many places in my prison labelled as staff only. I keep the cleaning staff to just janitors instead of any prisoners. I have a 10 square no-entry zone surrounding my prison so nobody can just toss things in. I do shakedowns every other night. Yet still, things find their way in.

How you ask? Through my deliveries. I know they come in through deliveries. I have metal detectors scanning my deliveries. I have dogs sniffing them. How come I can't automatically set my guards to search things in my delivery zone before they enter my prison? So many drugs make their way in. Please. My prisoners are dying.


----------

